# A Betta's New Life.



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello fellow readers, my name is Lebron. I am a Crowntail Betta, owned by an owner who shall not be named. She wants to say hidden. I am typing this Story, or a Novel as you humans call it to make you understand of how Betta Fish are kept in Pet Stores. Well, that's part of it. Most of it is how my Life is. And it's going great!!! Oh, getting off topic. Anyway, this is about my present Life, my past life, and my wishes for the future care of Betta Fish in some Pet Stores. I will make a Chapter every Sunday, and hope you like it. My name is Lebron. And this is my story...
CHAPTER 1 
"How I was saved..."

I was there. In that tiny, dirty, pint-sized cup. There were a lot of us. Possibly 100s of us. We were all stacked up on each other... We were on those... What do the humans call it? A shelf! We were stacked up on a shelf. It was made out of cold steel. I was so cold... So cold... We all were. The humans didn't care for us that much. They only cleaned our water 1-3 times a week. I feel dazed... Everything started to get dark...

Red Betta- "Uhhh... I feel weak..." He tried to get up. He did and then he fell.
Blue Betta- "You don't say? Can't you see the rest of us? I'm suffering, too!"
Red Betta-"Huh. We all are! The humans don't care about us that much! So we're all sick and wish another human would buy us! " 
Blue Betta-"That much? They don't care about us at all! They just want to sell us to get things they want. Besides, I would be the first one to get bought. You're too ugly."
Red Betta-"Whatever. I'm wasting my breath talking to you." Noises keep getting closer and closer. Talking noises. Footsteps. Humans!
"Look! Humans! I guess the Humans who work here opened the door to the outside world!" A young human came up near all the Betta Fishes. By the looks of it, a girl.
Blue Betta-"Look! She's picking who she wants to buy! I'm pretty sure she's gonna pick me."
Red Betta-"You're too sure of yourself. She might even pick a female Betta. Who knows?"
Blue Betta-"Duh, I know. She IS going to pick me. Just wait and see..."
Red Betta-"Whatever." *Know-it-all! Who does he think he is? You would be lucky enough to even get looked at!*
Girl Human-"Hm. Oh, I like you!"
Blue Betta-"Aw sweet! Told you so!" The girl picked him up and put him to the side.
Red Betta-"My Betta God...!" *Just great... Now I'll never have a friend-enemy ever again. I like this human. She seems. Nice.*
Girl Human-"Ooh, I like you, too!" She picks up Red Betta. And puts him to the side with Blue Betta.
Red Betta-"Yes! I have a chance to get a better home!"
Blue Betta-"No way. You'll never get a chance." Blue Betta flared.
Girl Human-"Hm. Blue is my favorite color. But, I feel connected to this Betta more. I'm going to buy you!"
Red Betta-"What?!"
Blue Betta-"What?!" Blue Betta stopped flaring.
Girl Human-"I'm sorry Blue Betta. I could only get one of you. And I choose the Red one. I am so sorry..." She picked up Red Betta's cup and walked away with her parents. She walked to the Cashier, bought him, and went into the Car.
Red Betta-*Yeah! I wonder how my new home will look...*

To be Continued...
Watch out for Chapter 2!!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

so cute and creative! You are an amazing writer and i appreciate you sending out a message to everybody about bettas in a creative way!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

cute, i love Lebron, i remember he was one of the first bettas i saw on this website before i signed up


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, thanks Rainbow! You should actually thank Lebron for inspiring me. Haha.
He came with Fin Rot and he was actually next to a Blue Betta. I had to choose and I chose him.  Poor Blue Betta. I wonder where he is now...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

megaredize said:


> cute, i love Lebron, i remember he was one of the first bettas i saw on this website before i signed up


Really? I lurked here too before I signed up. The first Bettas I saw here was one of Pogthefish's. Oh, and thanks. Lebron waved his fin to say thank you. :3


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Oh, thanks Rainbow! You should actually thank Lebron for inspiring me. Haha.
> He came with Fin Rot and he was actually next to a Blue Betta. I had to choose and I chose him.  Poor Blue Betta. I wonder where he is now...


haha! Thanks Lebron! 

I am always worried when i pick a betta fish over another that the other one will go to somebody who does not care for the fish or just does not care for a Betta with passion. It may be weird, but i always feel sorry for every betta fish i don't buy(besides all the wonderful betta fish on this site with happy homes


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> haha! Thanks Lebron!
> 
> I am always worried when i pick a betta fish over another that the other one will go to somebody who does not care for the fish or just does not care for a Betta with passion. It may be weird, but i always feel sorry for every betta fish i don't buy(besides all the wonderful betta fish on this site with happy homes


I know how you feel. I want to save all Betta Fish in bad care. And hope for the best for the ones that I see when I buy stuff for Lebron at Petsmart.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

That is beautiful Lebron, thought you was a male..lol..gave that one away..I had noticed your posts a lot when I first came here too, and a few more, then after a while got to know more of the "regulars" Your story is very inspirational..and I definatley want to hear more..I have not yet been able to pick out my own fish..my daughter picked out Sammy, and then I got Sapphire, my 2nd as a rescue..I have yet to actually choose one for myself..but with that..I know Sammy has his own story too..btw..glad to see Lebron is doing well


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I know how you feel. I want to save all Betta Fish in bad care. And hope for the best for the ones that I see when I buy stuff for Lebron at Petsmart.


I agree


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

lelei said:


> That is beautiful Lebron, thought you was a male..lol..gave that one away..I had noticed your posts a lot when I first came here too, and a few more, then after a while got to know more of the "regulars" Your story is very inspirational..and I definatley want to hear more..I have not yet been able to pick out my own fish..my daughter picked out Sammy, and then I got Sapphire, my 2nd as a rescue..I have yet to actually choose one for myself..but with that..I know Sammy has his own story too..btw..glad to see Lebron is doing well


Yeah, most people on this site think I'm a boy. ^_^ It makes me laugh for some reason. But it's OK. Thanks, Lebron inspired me to do this. I hope you get to choose your own Betta and have a special feeling with them. And it's also good to know that Sammy is doing well!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

lelei said:


> That is beautiful Lebron, thought you was a male..lol..gave that one away..I had noticed your posts a lot when I first came here too, and a few more, then after a while got to know more of the "regulars" Your story is very inspirational..and I definatley want to hear more..I have not yet been able to pick out my own fish..my daughter picked out Sammy, and then I got Sapphire, my 2nd as a rescue..I have yet to actually choose one for myself..but with that..I know Sammy has his own story too..btw..glad to see Lebron is doing well


Glad sammy is better! oooh i am so excited! i am going to be getting a mystery snail! Hopefully, Honeycomb will take it lightly lol( he never flares with me in the room haha)


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

i hate having to choose fish, mu first one was planned so i had to go through everyone and pick the "best" but i really wanted them all. The second jumped out at me so i didnt really look at the others at all. but every time i go to my LFS i want to save them all. i live in a small town and i worry about how fast they are really being sold. i know at one time they told me all their bettas got bought for a wedding and i shook my head. i wonder what happened to them....


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

megaredize said:


> i hate having to choose fish, mu first one was planned so i had to go through everyone and pick the "best" but i really wanted them all. The second jumped out at me so i didnt really look at the others at all. but every time i go to my LFS i want to save them all. i live in a small town and i worry about how fast they are really being sold. i know at one time they told me all their bettas got bought for a wedding and i shook my head. i wonder what happened to them....


So sad too, i always want them all  The sad part is when you find out the wedding planners use the bettas in thin vases as centerpieces on tables where they get shaken, are cold, and probably pass away before the reception is over


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, yeah. Wedding Bettas. Makes me sick. Oh, do you guys want me to make Chapters every other day? Since it is Summer Break. I... Don't have a life... DX


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

megaredize said:


> i hate having to choose fish, mu first one was planned so i had to go through everyone and pick the "best" but i really wanted them all. The second jumped out at me so i didnt really look at the others at all. but every time i go to my LFS i want to save them all. i live in a small town and i worry about how fast they are really being sold. i know at one time they told me all their bettas got bought for a wedding and i shook my head. i wonder what happened to them....


 
Yes, that is the problem, that is how I got my 2nd fishy..my rescue, he was a former wedding present..and he came to me still in a vase, which I heard was a small transfer from the original wine glass:twisted: that they were in on the table, and he had fin rot, and was all gray, and lifeless..but he has come back from the dead,;-) after being nursed in a 3day salt treatment..I hate having to go to Petco, for supplies, and look at the betta's that I really want, and have to walk away wondering if they will ever get to a good home..:roll:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Thats a very sweet story ! Glad my daughter got Perseus for me cause I didnt have to pick it would have taken me forever I bet..lol


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> Thats a very sweet story ! Glad my daughter got Perseus for me cause I didnt have to pick it would have taken me forever I bet..lol


Thanks Perseus.  Yeah, most of the time it takes a while. ;P


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Oh, yeah. Wedding Bettas. Makes me sick. Oh, do you guys want me to make Chapters every other day? Since it is Summer Break. I... Don't have a life... DX


haha whatever you want! I love the story though XD


BTW, i posted the pics of Honeycomb on my thread


----------



## squidward89 (Jun 26, 2012)

i think it depends on the person i got my first betta from a baby shower. and now he has a great home. and my other cousins took 2 others and are in great homes now.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

well its good to hear that some people have saved wedding bettas. cause i dont think i wanna know what happens to them, i doubt most people want them. 

oh and you could continue posting anytime u wanna write your story. ill keep reading


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

megaredize said:


> well its good to hear that some people have saved wedding bettas. cause i dont think i wanna know what happens to them, i doubt most people want them.
> 
> oh and you could continue posting anytime u wanna write your story. ill keep reading


agreed


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

*Update!*

I will type the chapters every other day. I mean Lebron. Hehe... That was only the boring part but, has most info about Pet Store Betta care.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I will type the chapters every other day. I mean Lebron. Hehe... That was only the boring part but, has most info about Pet Store Betta care.


Awesome! i am looking forward to reading them!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks! It's going to get even more interesting. But mostly his basic life. ;3


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

sounds cool anyways XD


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

*~A Betta's New Life~*

 Hi everyone! It's me, Lebron again. I hope you liked my 1st chapter. That was the beginning of my life with my mama. I felt horrible back then. I still remember how part of my anal fin was getting smaller and smaller... But, now it's healed and I feel better than ever! But everyday, I always remember all those Betta Fish that are suffering and dying. They should all get better homes! Big, or small... Anyways, instead of talking about Betta Fish suffering, let me begin Chapter 2. It's about how I got home!

 Chapter 2
 "My New Home!"

Red Betta: "Hey, aren't you going to put me in the water now? I really want to go in! The water I'm in sucks." The girl put Red Betta's cup in the new tank. Red Betta was trying to get out of his cup. Girl: "Easy, little Betta. I'm still acclimating you so you won't be sick or even die." She put the lid on the aquarium. And went away, but she was in sight. Then came a male human. He seems to be the father.
Father: "Why aren't you putting him in yet? Can't you see he wants to get out?" He was talking to the girl.
Girl: "I know that! He's acclimating so he won't go into shock. He might die if I don't do this carefully."
Father: "Fine. Don't take too long. He might even die of boredom." *This water is warm...Ahh...*
Girl: "It might take a while. Like an hour and 30 minutes. I'm not taking any more chances." *Chances? What does she mean? I thought all humans were all bad. Maybe she isn't...*.
Girl: "Don't worry, little Betta. Everything's going to be fine." *I sure hope so...*. "Oh, you've been in more than 30 minutes!" The girl picked out his cup in the tank, poured out some of his water and put the tank water into his cup.
Red Betta: "AHHHH!!!!! Oh my swimming Betta!!!" Red Betta kept swimming in circles. He's afraid.
Girl: "It's okay. This is the crucial part of the acclimation. You just have to get used to it."
Red Betta: "Hey, this doesn't feel so bad. My old water was much worse. Hey, this water doesn't hurt my gills! It's SO much better... If the tank feels like this I DEFINITELY want to go in!" Red Betta was swimming happily now.
Girl: "Good. You like it. Considering my water's low ph." Another female human came. But she was much taller. She must be the mom.
Mom: "What are you going to name him?"
Girl: "I'm going to name him Lebron. He's red like Miami Heat. And he has a white face that could be like Lebron James' Headband."
Mom: "That's a nice name. Well, have fun." Her Mom and Dad walked away further into the House.
Girl: "Okay. Time to fully fill your cup, wait 15 minutes, and you're home free. You've been in there acclimating for an Hour and 15 minutes." 
Lebron: "Lebron is my new name? Well, I didn't like being called Red Betta. There were tons of other Betta's that were red. Seemed boring." They both waited 15 minutes and then the girl picked his cup.
Girl: "Ready to get into your new home?" She smiled.
Lebron: "Yes, I really want to go in! I feel ready now!"
Girl: "Okay, here it goes." The girl poured out most of the water, and put the cup in the water. Lebron swam out of the cup, and began exploring.
Lebron: "Wow! This is my home? So much bigger than my cup! I feel hungry... I want something to eat. He came up to the front of the tank and looked at the girl.
Girl: "You want something to eat, Lebron? Okay, I'll get you your pellets." She got out a jar of pellets and got 1 pellet and dropped it through the hole of the lid.
Lebron: "So this is my food? Let me taste it..." Lebron ate the pellet. *It's so yummy, I want more!*

 To be Continued...


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

AWWW..the life of a saved fishy!!! I love it, detail for detail, made me sniffle, adorable..thanks for sharing this..it's awwsum looking at it from a fishy's POV!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Lebron said thanks.  I'm glad you like it.


----------

